# hair lost neck and ears



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

My 2yr v is losing hair on her neck and up to her ears and begin her hair went to vet and said she went know y its just the breed. Its not patches on hair just like circle


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm....do you have pictures?


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I will have picture after work but it looked like freckles if u had to picture it


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry about the picture but it is clearing up now


----------

